# Diesel the golden puppy



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

My puppy Diesel taken out the dog paddock couple of days ago









Trying hard to look intelligent and failing miserably


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Diesel is a real scrummy puppy.

I know because we have met.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

he is stunning


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou folks he is certainly quite a lump of a boy and his sister is equally as stunning will try to get some photos of her soon - bet you can see how much he has grown Colsy


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

He has grown huge in just over a month.
But he's still scrummy.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking forward to showing him when he makes his debut at the end of December, cant wait to have a boy dog to show again


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

how old is he?
looks nice and chunky just like mine does.

i love goldens, cant get a better dog in my opinion.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

davehyde said:


> how old is he?
> looks nice and chunky just like mine does.
> 
> i love goldens, cant get a better dog in my opinion.


he is 4 months


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

tashi said:


> he is 4 months


awesome looking dog tash.

we had ours clipped for a show last month, asked for a little thining and feet to stops.

geez she scalped him, looked like a lab. no feathers or nowt.
he still got 3 firsts and 2 2nds, best pup in breed.

but i cant help feeling he would have done much better in full gr coat.

we never went to the nw retirever show cos of it and we were entered.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

davehyde said:


> awesome looking dog tash.
> 
> we had ours clipped for a show last month, asked for a little thining and feet to stops.
> 
> ...


was that the one last weekend we were going to go but went to a champ show in Dartford instead


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

ye i think it was, in stockport on sunday.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

davehyde said:


> ye i think it was, in stockport on sunday.


yep thats the one, got one in Stafford now on Friday


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

who is he out of tash?

ours is out of shardanell all that jazz s and bowshella cotton d


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

davehyde said:


> who is he out of tash?
> 
> ours is out of shardanell all that jazz s and bowshella cotton d


out of one of our homebred bitches by a champion dog from Yorkshire


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW! he is absolutely amazing!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ducky said:


> WOW! he is absolutely amazing!


Thankyou just waiting for the 'brain' to develop now lol


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww Diesel is a cutie


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

I want him! haha, great dog you have here


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thankyou just waiting for the 'brain' to develop now lol


aww he doesnt need one with those looks


----------

